# CFHS in Trade Publications & Media



## old medic (19 Jun 2005)

2005-2009

Below is a listing of internet articles and news releases relating to CFMG but not found on the CFMG 
public web pages between 2005 and 2009.


2008

*April 2008

Emergency Battlefield Cricothyrotomy - Teaching Case Report
LCdr John C. Macdonald, MD and Maj Homer C.N. Tien, MD MSc
CMAJ • April 22, 2008; 178 (9). doi:10.1503/cmaj.080036
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/178/9/1133

Preparing for Afghanistan's medical future
Aaron Saguil, MD and M. Terrance McCormack, MD 
CMAJ • April 8, 2008; 178 ( 8 ). doi:10.1503/cmaj.080402
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/178/8/990

2007

November 2007

Militi Succurrimus
Dr. Michael Warrington LCol (Hon. Ret'd)
CMAJ • November 6, 2007; 177 (10). doi:10.1503/cmaj.071498
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/177/10/1239

October 2007

CF Health Services goes under the microscope
Lookout Newspaper (CFB Esquimalt) by Stephanie Burr - 29 October 2007
http://www.lookoutnewspaper.com/archive/20071029/3.shtml

Troubled Afghan hospital needs Canadian SWAT team { deals with civilian hospital, not really CFHS related }
by Wayne Kondro, CMAJ
CMAJ • October 9, 2007; 177 ( 8 ). First published September 26, 2007; doi:10.1503/cmaj.071277
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/177/8/837

August 2007

Kandahar hospital staff treating Afghan civilians
CTV news story, by Denelle Balfour - 27 August 2007
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070825/kandahar_hospital_070825/20070827/

Loss of Master Corporal Christian Duchesne - 5 Field Ambulance
22 August 2007 - Please see the following thread for assorted news links:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/65447.0.html

CF nurse practitioner in Afghanistan
The Maple Leaf, Vol. 10, No. 24, 22 August 2007 By Lt(N) Catherine Campbell
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/article_e.asp?id=3682
Reprinted on Nurse Practitioner Canada Website
http://www.npcanada.ca/portal/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=60&Itemid=9

Civilian Surgeons in Kandahar 
CTV news story, by Denelle Balfour - 13 August 2007
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070813/mobile_hospital_070813/20070813/

July 2007

Talk to Me Like My Father: Frontline Medicine in Afghanistan 
By Dr. Kevin Patterson - July/August edition of Mother Jones Magazine
http://www.motherjones.com/news/feature/2007/07/talk_to_me_like_my_father.html

NOTE: The publication of this article generated a number of news stories.
See this thread for various discussion and news links:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/64805.0.html

June 2007

War in Afghanistan lends real-life grit to NATO battlefield training in Lithuania
Canadian Press article by Sylvia Strojek,  23 June 2007
http://www.macleans.ca/canada/wire/article.jsp?content=n062338A

Canadian Forces Health Services teams up with U.S. Navy for Humanitarian Deployments
DND News Release NR-07.055 - June 15, 2007
http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2343

May 2007

Letter - Emergency medicine in the Canadian military
H.W. Jung, Director, Health Services Personnel, Canadian Forces Health Services Group Headquarters, Ottawa, Ont.
CMAJ • May 8, 2007; 176 (10). doi:10.1503/cmaj.1060247
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/176/10/1459-a
(in reply to letter by Matthew K Erskine MDCM, MSc   23 November 2006) 

March 2007

Dr. Temp goes to war
Canadian Forces so short of doctors that civilian physicians are serving in Afghanistan
Tom Blackwell, National Post - Thursday, 01 March 2007
http://www.canada.com/nationalpost/news/story.html?id=efdcb4d3-dc5b-4999-868e-ecc9e4925ca1

Forces to boost medical specialists
by Jill Mahoney - Globe and Mail 12 March 2007
Article must be purchased for online viewing. 

MacLean's Magazine - Coming Home -  26 March 2007 edition
Editorial - Are young veterans getting a fair shake?  Page 3
Feature - The War At Home - Pages 16 to 25 by Michael Friscolanti
www.macleans.ca

Marching off to med school
High cost to become a doctor is not a concern for Armed Forces recruits
Canadian Press Article by Geoff Nixon - 26 March 2007

January 2007

Medics in Afghanistan on frontline
Canadian Press article by Bill Graveland, 01 January 2007
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/01/01/pf-3116034.html
thread on this article located at: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/55318.0.html


2006

December 2006

U.S. military hospital exceeds 'call of duty' with Canadians: Hillier
CBC News Wednesday, 06 December 2006
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2006/12/06/tribute-hospital.html

Medics Bring Christmas Cheer to Seniors (CFB Esquimalt)
Media Advisory Mount St. Mary Foundation - 11 December 2006
http://www.msmfoundation.ca/download/releases/medic.pdf

November 2006 (With thanks to St. Micheal's Medical Team)

NDDN number 025 
Standing Committee on National Defence - 27 November 2006
http://cmte.parl.gc.ca/cmte/CommitteePublication.aspx?COM=10470&SourceId=187309&SwitchLanguage=1

Canadian women pull their own weight in Afghanistan's danger zones
Canadian Press article by Sue Bailey, Sunday 12 November 2006
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=6a4abfac-3ffb-45cb-b7e3-46fc6fa1bdd4&k=76269

Nova Scotia’s hardcore medic
Canadian Press article by Bill Graveland, November 2006
Article no longer appears online.
Thread on the above two articles located at: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/53808.0.html

CBC news (The National) story on MCpl Franklin
Originally aired 13 November 2006
CBC news (The National) story on MCpl Franklin
(Realplayer program needed for streaming video)

A year in the life of Canadian Forces Health Services
Canadian Medical Association Journal, 21 November 2006  175: 1351
Guest Editorial by Maureen Haberstock
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/175/11/1345

Afghanistan war poses unique challenges for military MDs
 CMAJ • November 21, 2006; 175 (11)
by Paul McLauchlin 
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/175/11/1357

Preparing Canadian military surgeons for Afghanistan
CMAJ • November 21, 2006; 175 (11)
by: Homer C. Tien, Robert Farrell and John Macdonald 
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/175/11/1365

Critical need for military MD’s?
Letter to CMAJ by Matthew K Erskine MDCM, MSc   23 November 2006
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/eletters/175/11/1345#6507

September 2006

An Afghan odyssey
By Cpl. Brian Sanders: A Soldier's Diary from Afghanistan
07 Sept 2006
http://www.cbc.ca/news/viewpoint/vp_sanders/20060901.html

Funding of in vitro fertilization (IVF) 
Canadian Human Rights Tribunal file T976/9604  15 Sept. 2006
http://www.chrt-tcdp.gc.ca/search/view_html.asp?doid=784&lg=_e&isruling=0
http://www.chrt-tcdp.gc.ca/search/files/t976_9604ed15sept06.pdf

August 2006

EMS Extremes: The many faces of Canada's Paramedics  MCpl Paul Franklin, 1 Fd Amb, CAF
article by Simon Martin
Canadian Emergency News, August/September 2006  Vol.29, No.4
http://www.emsnews.com      (Article not currently online)

July 2006

Canadian Forces Doctor Makes Battlefield Breakthrough
Legion Magazine, News Section, Page 6
July/August 2006
www.legionmagazine.com

Military MD's Need Support
Canadian Medical Association bulletin, 05 July 2006
http://www.cma.ca/multimedia/CMA/Content_Images/Inside_cma/CMA_Bulletin/English/2006/bulletinjul4.pdf

June 2006

A Report From Afghanistan
Canadian Medical Association Article By Ruth Collins-Nakai, President, CMA, June 2006
http://www.cma.ca/index.cfm/ci_id/48755/la_id/1.htm

Unique training program at VGH prepares Canadian Forces medical personnel for duty in Afghanistan
Vancouver Coastal Health Press Release, 23 June 2006
http://www.vch.ca/news/docs/2006_06_23_cfttc.pdf

May 2006

CMA president in Afghanistan to witness challenges of wartime medicine
Canadian Medical Association Article By Patrick Sullivan, 30 May 2006
http://www.cma.ca/index.cfm?ci_id=10034876&la_id=1&topstory=1

April 2006

Lockheed Martin Canada completes initial rollout of Canadian Forces health information system project
Lockheed Martin Press Release, copy located on Canadian Society of Telehealth webpage
Monday, 03 April 2006
Link here

March 2006 ( With thanks to Medicineman)

Afghan boy who Canadian soldiers helped get cancer treatment has died
Murray Brewster, Canadian Press
Thursday, March 23, 2006
http://www.canada.com/globaltv/calgary/news/story.html?id=8c7fa226-bd68-47f8-b82d-4047dda2daa9&k=24231

Canadian Medics Aid Afghan Village
Murray Brewster, Canadian Press
Friday, March 24, 2006
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2006/03/24/1503818-cp.html

Gastroenteritis Outbreak: CFB Petawawa
Valerie McLaughlin,  Pembroke Daily Observer
Friday, March 24, 2006
Thread and link located here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41435.html

February 2006

Canadians send Afghan boy with cancer to Pakistan for specialized care 
Les Perreaux, Canadian Press
Thursday, February 23, 2006
http://www.canada.com/globaltv/calgary/news/story.html?id=d42da9dc-7558-4ee1-b797-f6d93036d631&k=24345

January 2006

Shortage of military doctors in Afghanistan critical and getting worse
Stephen Thorne, Canadian Press
Wednesday January 18, 2006
http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/WarOnTerrorism/2006/01/18/1400402-cp.html

Chronic Shortage of Army Doctors 
Canadian Press Article (shorter version of article above)
Thursday, January 19, 2006
http://www.edmontonsun.com/News/Canada/2006/01/19/1401231-sun.html

2005

December 2005

Reserve Corporal balances hospital, military duties
Dr. Andrew Beckett, general surgeon resident at Dalhousie University, is also a Cpl at 33 Fd Amb in Halifax.
22 December 2005
http://www.army.dnd.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=830

November 2005

CANADIAN HUMAN RIGHTS COMMISSION Ruling - Disclosure of medical documents
28 November 2005
http://www.chrt-tcdp.gc.ca/search/view_html.asp?doid=648&lg=_e&isruling=1

Canadian Forces Mental Health Programs – Update
DND Backgrounder Release BG 05.037 - November 10, 2005
http://www.mdn.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1804

July 2005

Canada Communicable Disease Report (PHAC)  -  Gastroenteritis Outbreak Among Canadian Forces 
Members: Bosnia-Herzengovina, August 2003
http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/ccdr-rmtc/05vol31/dr3113ea.html

June 2005 ( With thanks to Armymedic) 

Military paid $1.3M for private MRI tests last year
The Ottawa Citizen
http://server09.densan.ca/scripts/showfile.asp?URL=/Archivenews/050621/cit/050621a1.htm

Why the Forces opt for private MRIs (letter to the editor)
The National Post
( No Longer Available online, but text available in link below )
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31917/post-229853.html#msg229853

CTV News   Military, RCMP get private health care
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/1119486999024_55/?hub=TopStories

Please see this thread for comentary on the above three links:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31917.0.html

Safety Digest - Partners for Life (Pre-Hospital Care Initiative backgrounder)
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/digest/6-05/art01_e.asp

May 2005

Opening ceremonies next week for new hospital (24 CFH Svc C)
The Contact : CFB Trenton base newsletter
06 May 2005
http://www.thecontactnewspaper.cfbtrenton.com/archives/may_06_2005/thecontact_may_06_2005.pdf

Canadian Forces Health Services Unit Commanding Officers: The Lynchpin Of The Reform
By/par Lieutenant-Colonel Joane Simard - Canadian Forces College Website  
http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/csc/csc31/exnh/simard.pdf

March 2005

The Maple Leaf Vol.8 No.9 - CF medical and dental clinics moving to electronic information system
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/mapleleaf/html_files/html_view_f.asp?page=vol8-09p4-5#e2

Febuary 2005

Federal Computer Week - FCW.com - Canada EHR pilot reaches phase two
http://www.fcw.com/article88030-02-17-05-Web

Canadian Forces Grievance Board 
Case Summary 2005-02-21  Release - Fraudulent Medical Enrolment
http://cfgb-cgfc.gc.ca/casestudies-e.php?case_study_id=169

January 2005

McGill University Health Center Journal - Innovative teaching program receives accreditation
http://www.muhc.ca/media/ensemble/2005jan/teaching/

Washington Technology - Lockheed wins Canadian health work
http://www.washingtontechnology.com/news/1_1/daily_news/25348-1.html

The Medical Post -  Cdn. Forces doubt U.S. study on Gulf War syndrome
http://www.medicalpost.com/mpcontent/article.jsp?content=20050103_200101_4740

Letter published as "Reply from Director of Dental Services"
Re: Dental amalgam restoration and "mercury fillings"
by Col Scott Becker, Director Dental Services, Safety Digest January 2005
http://www.vcds.forces.gc.ca/dsafeg/pubs/digest/1-05/art06_e.asp

Pre-deployment dental & medical screening for NPF employees (Paragraphs 33 to 49)
January 2005
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/deployed/pdfs/pre-deployment_e.pdf*


----------



## old medic (23 Jun 2007)

2000-2004

Below is a listing of internet articles and news releases relating to CFMG but not found on the CFMG 
public web pages between 2000 and 2004.

2004

*December 2004* 

Headwaters Health Care Centre (Orangeville) News Release - Headwaters Participates in Innovative Canadian Forces Medical Program
http://www.headwatershealth.ca/NR%20-%20dec14.04.htm

DEW Engineering and Development Limited handed the Army Health Services Group its first Bison Re-Role
Ambulance, November 26.
By Sgt Todd Berry, Army News
http://www.dewengineering.com/press/Miramichi_DEW_great_job_dec_04.pdf

*November 2004*

Nov. 11 special day for military's medical service
Canadian Medical Association Journal, By Patrick Sullivan
http://www.cma.ca/index.cfm?ci_id=10013757&la_id=1

IT World Canada  - People - not technology - paramount in extreme IT projects
http://www.itworldcanada.com/Pages/Docbase/ViewArticle.aspx?id=idgml-9dd5491a-9dd5-4e3f

Military Medical Technology Online  -  Joint Task Force Surgeon's Seminar
http://www.military-medical-technology.com/article.cfm?DocID=775

*October 2004*

Medical Services Celebrate Centennial by Natalie Salat
Legion Magazine - September/October 2004
http://www.legionmagazine.com/features/militarymatters/04-09.asp

*June 2004*

Critical Care: On the Battlefield and Around the World
Canadian Museum of Civilization Corporation Press Release
http://www.civilization.ca/media/show_pr_e.asp?ID=473

Outside of Canada Emergency Medical/Dental Assistance Card
http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/6_04/6_04_qa-med-dent-card_e.asp

*April 2004*

Canadian Community Health Survey v1.2
MS powerpoint (.ppt) show, by Col. Randy Boddam, Director Mental Health Services,  April 2004
Military Family National Advisory Board website
www.mfnab.dnd.ca/engraph/AnnC_apr_04_e.ppt

Recruitment Allowances and Pay Improvements for Military Doctors and Dentists
DND Newsroom BackGrounder BG04.014, 26 April 2004
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1361

*March 2004*

Lt. Col. Régis Vaillancourt is Canadian Pharmacist of the Year 2004
http://www.pharmacists.ca/content/about_cpha/who_we_are/awards/Vaillancourt.cfm

*January 2004*

Federation International Pharmaceutical - Military and Emergency Pharmacy Service Newsleter
was located at:  http://www.fip.org/MEPS/Newsletters/newsletter25.pdf
article no longer on-line.

DU Health Risk to CF Personnel
http://www.cmea-agmc.ca/Communiques/02.04.Health_e.pdf

2003

*December 2003*

Serving Canadian Forces Members Better: Implementing the Canadian Forces Health Information Services
By LCol Jim Kirkland (LCol James B Kirkland)
Health Care Information Management & Communications (HCIM&C) - 4th Quarter December 2003
Published by C.O.A.C.H., Canada’s Health Informatics Association http://www.coachorg.com/
http://hcccinc.qualitygroup.com/hcccinc2/pdf/Vol_XVII_No_5/Vol_XVII_No_5_3.pdf
2nd copy at http://www.purkinje.com/docs/canadian_forces.pdf

*November 2003*

Physician assistants in the Canadian Forces
Military Medicine Magazine 
http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3912/is_200311/ai_n9332957

*October 2003*
Blurring of the Lines: The Call for an Integral Surgical Capability in Canadian Field Ambulances
By/par LCol David R. Weger - Canadian Forces College Website  
http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/amsc/amsc6/weger.htm

Threats to Operational Force Health Protection
By /par LCol Jean-Robert Bernier - Canadian Forces College Website
http://wps.cfc.forces.gc.ca/papers/amsc/amsc6/bernier.htm

*September 2003*
Contracting for Professional Health Services
Chief of Review Services (CRS) - September 2003 Report
http://www.forces.gc.ca/crs/pdfs/cphs_e.pdf

*August 2003* 

Contract awarded to Weatherhaven for the provision of a re-deployable field hospital medical shelter system
DND News Release NR-03.077 - August 28, 2003
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=1180

Canada's EHR system pales in comparison to others
IT Business.ca  July/Aug 2003 edition
was located at: http://www.itbusiness.ca/index.asp?theaction=61&sid=53064
article no longer appears online.

MND advisory committee on administrative efficiency, Report to the Minister
Section 2: Administrative Savings: Military Health Services, 21 August 2003
http://www.dnd.ca/site/Focus/AE/report/sec2-2_e.htm
full report at http://www.dnd.ca/site/Focus/AE/report/toc_e.htm

*July 2003*

Canadian Forces Take New Approach To Health
by Natalie Salat  -  Legion Magazine July/August 2003
http://www.legionmagazine.com/frontline/news/03-07.asp#8

PROGNOSIS 2020: A MILITARY MEDICAL STRATEGY FOR THE CANADIAN FORCES
by Colonel David Salisbury and Dr. Allan English
Canadian Military Journal, Summer 2003
http://www.journal.dnd.ca/engraph/vol4/no2/pdf/v4n2-p45-54_e.pdf

Canadian Healthcare Technology  June/July 2003 - Canada's military starts on large-scale electronic patient record project
http://www.canhealth.com/jul03.html#anchor31953

*June 2003*

Canadian Healthcare Manager  - e-news  - Objective Met - (CF) no longer provide 24-hour pharmacy services
http://www.chmonline.ca/issue/article.jsp?content=20031031_153317_5296

*April 2003*

CBC News -  Canadian Forces can spare only three health workers for SARS 
http://www.cbc.ca/stories/2003/04/25/sars_military030425

*March 2003*

Canada, U.S. Plan Joint Emergency Response
http://www.usmedicine.com/article.cfm?articleID=606&issueID=48

*January 2003*

Pharmacy Database
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Community/MapleLeaf/html_files/html_view_e.asp?page=vol6-03p6-7

Support services to be provided only when "safe and stable"
by Gloria Kelly - The Contact (Trenton) Base Newspaper Volume 38 • Issue 03
http://www.thecontactnewspaper.cfbtrenton.com/archives/jan_17_2003/2.html

2002

*November 2002*

Physician Assistants in the Canadian Forces  (Power Point Presentation .pps)
Kent MacDonald - University of Iowa Physicians Assistant Program
http://paprogam.medicine.uiowa.edu/randr/F2002Papers.htm

CFPSA Website - CFPSA DELIVERS DND'S 'STRENGTHENING THE FORCES' HEALTH PROMOTION PROGRAM
21 November 2002, Canadian Forces Personnel Support Agency
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/Archive/PSPStories/HealthPromo/02_11_21_e.asp

Provision of nonprescription medications to Canadian Forces members through civilian pharmacies:
Interm results of a pilot project
Canadian Pharmacy Journal - November 2002
http://www.pharmacists.ca/content/cpjpdfs/nov02/ResearchNote.pdf

*October 2002*

Whither the Field Ambulance? Role 2 Land Health Service Support in the 21st Century Battlespace
LCol James C. Taylor - Canadian Forces College Website  
http://wps.cfc.dnd.ca/papers/amsc5/taylor.doc

*June 2002*

Canadian Forces Implement Proactive Program
Canadian Pharmacy Journal 
 http://www.pharmacists.ca/content/cpjpdfs/june02/CanadianForces.pdf

*April 2002*

Minister of National Defence Officially Opens New Facility for 1 Canadian Field Hospital
DND Newsroom NR 02.014,  26 April 2002
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=325

*March 2002*

Armed forces announce plan of attack on environmental hazards
Canadian Medical Association Journal 166(6), 19 March 2002, by Susan Pinker
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/166/6/795

EVALUATION OF THE DND/VAC CENTRE FOR THE SUPPORT OF INJURED AND RETIRED MEMBERS
AND THEIR FAMILIES
Veteran Affairs Canada (VAC) Audit Report
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/content/department/reports/dndrep02_e.pdf

*February 2002*

The Standing Senate Committee on National Security and Defence
February 2002 minutes
Link here

*January 2002*

Pharmacy Services Division joins NAPRA.
National Association of Pharmacy Regulatory Authorities, Press Release, 15 Jan 2002
http://www.napra.ca/docs/0/86/87/91.asp

No task fit for a soldier? Canadian forces medical personnel and humanitarian relief missions since the Second World War.
Scientia Canadensis,  2002, volume 26 pages 79-102.   by Bill Rawling
http://www.cstha-ahstc.ca/scientia_canadensis/volumes/26/rawling.htm
PMID: 15025123

2001

*November 2001*

CFPSA Website - CANADIAN FORCES STEPS UP COMMITMENT TO HEALTH PROMOTION
http://www.cfpsa.com/en/Archive/PSPStories/HealthPromo/01_11_14_e.asp

*July 2001*

Taking credit: the Canadian Army Medical Corps and the British conversion to blood transfusion in WWI.
Journal of the History of Medicine and allied sciences, July 2001, by K. Pelis
PMID: 11552401

*May 2001*

The Impact of NATO/ Multinational Military Missions on Health Care Management
By The Research and Technology Organization (RTO) of NATO
Published May 2001 ISBN 92-837-1059-2
http://stinet.dtic.mil/dticrev/a393199.pdf

*March 2001*

Government of Canada awards contract for the provision of Third-party health care professionals to Canadian Forces Health Services
DND News Release NR-01.016 - March 14, 2001
http://www.mdn.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=267

*January 2001*

CF inquiry into medical records completed: No criminal charges laid
Medical Post.com e-news 
http://www.medicalpost.com/mpcontent/article.jsp?content=/content/EXTRACT/RAWART/3702/10A.html

2000

*March 2000*

Atlantic Blue Cross News Release - Two Atlantic Canadian Companies to Provide Health Care Services for the Canadian Forces
http://www.atl.bluecross.ca/wabccnew.nsf/0/e532ef4e810ca81684256919006a6729?OpenDocument

*February 2000*

Military medical service no longer has MD at helm
Canadian Medical Association Journal, 162(4), by Barbara Sibbald, 22 February 2000
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/content/full/162/4/561

*January 2000*

Capitol News Online (Carleton University) Vol.6 No.1 - Canadian Forces gain foothold in civilian hospitals
http://temagami.carleton.ca/jmc/cnews/21012000/opinion.htm

Canadaonline.about.com -  Canadian Military Health Care Overhaul
http://canadaonline.about.com/library/weekly/aa011500a.htm

Canadian forces enlist CPS to help train medical personnel
Canadian Paediatric Society (CPS) News
http://www.cps.ca/english/publications/cpsnews/2000/Jan/dart.htm


----------



## old medic (23 Jun 2007)

1995-1999

Below is a listing of internet articles and news releases relating to the CFMS but not found on the CFMS 
public web pages between 1995 and 1999.

1999

*August 1999*

CF Newsroom Backgrounder - Medical Support to Canadian Forces Operations
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=669

*February 1999*

Dwarfed military team goes largely unnoticed
Capitol News Online - by Ian Palmer, 19 February 1999
http://www.carleton.ca/Capital_News/19021999/f2.htm

1998

*November 1998*

National Defence awards contract for new ambulance facility  (2 Fd Amb, CFB Petawawa)
DND News Release NR-98.094 - November 16, 1998
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=583
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/Newsroom/view_news_f.asp?id=583

*September 1998*

Newfoundland angers its MDs by seeking medical help from armed forces
Canadian Medical Association Journal 1998:159:705-6  by Beth Ryan  22 September 1998
http://www.cmaj.ca/cgi/reprint/159/6/705.pdf

1997

*January 1997*

Current Status of Gulf-War Veterans
DND Newsroom Backgrounder
http://www.dnd.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=938

1996

Audit Reports - Medical support to operations
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/domino/reports.nsf/html/9607ce.html
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/domino/reports.nsf/html/9607ce.html#0.2.Q3O5J2.O25UY6.KUSLQE.B8


1995

*November 1995*

Crucible of fire: the Boer War and the birth of the Canadian Army Medical Corps.
Canadian Medical Association Journal, 15 November 1995  153(10)  by I. McCulloch
PMID: 7585380

Dental casualties during Canadian UN operations in Somalia.
Journal of the Canandian Dental Association, by E.S. Swan and E. Karpetz
November 1995 edition 
PMID: 8521328 

1992

1992 Report of the Auditor General (Chapter 3)
3.203, 3.204 and 3.205 deal with the CFMS 
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/domino/reports.nsf/html/ch9203e.html


----------

